# Moving from the US to the UK



## Crema&Confusion (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi everybody!

Im just starting my move from the US to the UK.

Ive got an ECM Mechanika at home that Im debating bringing over, and rewiring to 220v.

The good people at bella barista said not to bother with a grinder as changing the voltage settings can mess up the grind.

Looking forward to contributing and learning.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

HI and Welcome,

You could get a transformer plug for you grinder to convert the voltage but it would now run at 50hz rather than 60hz. (make sure you get the right power rating (Watts)

This would affect the speed by slowing it by 20%. I would say you would just need to adjust the grind setting slightly to account for the new speed.


----------



## Crema&Confusion (Feb 10, 2017)

Also, guess I didnt look hard enough, my apologies if this needs to be moved to the introductions thread.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Do you not need a 220-110v transformer to run an espresso machine from the US over here?

Or are you talking about swapping out all of the internals for bits designed for 220v?

Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## moraesbe (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey Welcome to the forum,

If you have any plans to sell it in the future I personally think that it would be easier to do it in US than UK, given that a future buyer would either need a transformer or accept the risk of some factory internals components were replaced do make the machine run on 220v.

Also I'm also not sure the cost and risk of damage when moving such a heavy machine across the pond, but you might need to also consider that.


----------



## Crema&Confusion (Feb 10, 2017)

Ive talked to Jason I believe at bella and he said I just have to remove the vibe pump, a solenoid, and a few other bits and it would most likely end up costing around 200 quid. I wouldn't bring it over here and sell it. But right now, with the shipping cost and change over cost, a new machine would be about 300 to 400 pounds more expensive.

Im not going to bring my grinder over. It would be too much of a hassle.

I could always get a good voltage converter but want a slightly more permanent option.

As the wife only drinks americanos, and Im beginning to do just espresso, or americanos, I dont know if I can justify 1200 pounds on a prosumer model.

Although I do love the e61 group head.

Decisions decisions...


----------

